

The agile samurai - cageface
http://www.pragprog.com/titles/jtrap/the-agile-samurai

======
cageface
I guess things are going to have to get worse before they get better.

------
vivekjain10
Does going agile mean following processes/practices mentioned in a book/blog?

I thought it was about not following any set practices and about following the
simple guidelines mentioned in the agile manifesto
(<http://agilemanifesto.org/>). No matter what process you follow to achieve
it.

~~~
wccrawford
Agile doesn't mean blindly feeling around until you figure it out for
yourself. It means using the best practices you find or invent to achieve the
manifesto. If this book has some good insights, it's a worthwhile read.

Does it, though? I dunno. I didn't read it. When I see a book with words like
'ninja' and 'samurai' and it doesn't involve martial arts, I generally just
ignore it because it seems childish.

~~~
vivekjain10
Agree! As per my experience it is good to understand the best practices but
it's foolish to assume that they'll work for you just because they worked for
someone else... As long as the team is willing to modify and evolve the
process for good (as they gain experience)... it works well...

